# Best Photo



## chocko

I think this is my best photo to date.










Have you a BEST photo?


----------



## BondandBigM

I don't know about it being my best photo, I'm pretty useless with a camera but I like this one.


----------



## Dusty

This is mine its shot with an infra red filter, and was exhibited in an exhibition of Infra red photographs held by the Royal Photographic Society, Last summer.










Kingsley Pond Hampshire, shot in infra red

Also came 2nd in a competition on the DP review website My link


----------



## med

dusty - that's awesome !


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches

med said:


> dusty - that's awesome !


That is an amazing shot - Congratulations, Dusty.

I feel a bit feeble offering up this snap!


----------



## HappyLad

a recent one..


----------



## James

Will post best this year so far because its on my desktop as wallpaper an 11meg file. The experience that day was stunning and was like -16 out. One frozen Latino


----------



## Dusty

med said:


> dusty - that's awesome !


Thank you


----------



## Chromejob

James said:


> ... The experience that day was stunning and was like -16 out. One frozen Latino


I believe that's called a latina.


----------



## DMP

not my best, but one of my favorites:



caught this fella recently whilst out hunting in the garden with my new macro lens :hunter:


----------



## lewjamben

I've had more positive comments on this photo than any of my others, so I guess this is my best photo:


----------



## bridgeman

snow scene towards York in the cold spell from the garden. fuji fiepx s5600 mid size in point and shoot mode .not doctored


----------



## James

some cool pics!


----------



## andyclient

med said:


> dusty - that's awesome !


+1 absolutely stunning photo :cheers:

Andy


----------



## Uncle Alec

Pleased with this for a Fuji 1500 bridge, but kicking myself for not upping the resolution.


----------



## Guest

As some of you are aware, I don't do digital so I only have some piccies that the kids or 710 have taken on a mobile, this 1 was taken by my very artistic 9 year old (at the time) daughter-I just love the contrast of the bright red poppies and the grey sea, sky and rocks...


----------



## Dusty

bridgeman said:


> snow scene towards York in the cold spell from the garden. fuji fiepx s5600 mid size in point and shoot mode .not doctored


Love this, not easy to get a good photo of snow but this COOL !!!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

James said:


> Will post best this year so far because its on my desktop as wallpaper an 11meg file. The experience that day was stunning and was like -16 out. One frozen Latino


James... didn't you just have your 50th...? That must be your daughter (Grand-Daughter??) .



Dusty said:


> bridgeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> snow scene towards York in the cold spell from the garden. fuji fiepx s5600 mid size in point and shoot mode .not doctored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might be worth doctoring this and improve the contrast between the tree and the sky. Try it, you might like it! Re-post.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

Bridgeman - I hope you do not mind... I had a quick go of it with my freeware (which is crap) and got this result...










I am sure you can do a lot better and I apologize if I have upset you. Just trying to help.


----------



## HappyLad

light trails?


----------



## bridgeman

thanks gentlemen-delighted for you to show me differences. Have considered carefully -perhaps the one which Mech alarm altered is more realistic ,but not even sure about that,the original seemed to capture the moment and the spirit from the window-remember it was point and shoot. -and hell it was a very WHITE scene.

The light trails have seen here before and much admired ,but the church one ,Happy Lad that to me is approaching camera perfection to capture the detail.

Bring back 35mm for the true game!!!!!!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

bridgeman said:


> ... ,but the church one ,Happy Lad that to me is approaching camera perfection to capture the detail.
> 
> Bring back 35mm for the true game!!!!!!


Yes... quite right. The devil is in the details, or in this case the shadows! Great exposure, etc.

And, who doesn't miss emulsion??


----------



## declanh

My 2 Fav photos others at http://www.hisdancingleg.com

#1 Religious Decay (Taken in infra red)










and #2 Scrabo Fields on new years day


----------



## HappyLad

bridgeman said:


> The light trails have seen here before and much admired ,but the church one ,Happy Lad that to me is approaching camera perfection to capture the detail.


Thanks.

The Church windows picture is a bracketed 3 shot HDR image. Was the only way I could keep the shadow detail without blowing out the light coming through the windows. Used Photomatix software to merge the three images then manipulated perspective in GIMP to try and get some vertical lines back - lens was a Tamron @ 17mm iirc

Forgot I'd posted the motorway shot on here before. My memory is getting terrible


----------



## James

Mechanical Alarm said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will post best this year so far because its on my desktop as wallpaper an 11meg file. The experience that day was stunning and was like -16 out. One frozen Latino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James... didn't you just have your 50th...? That must be your daughter (Grand-Daughter??) .
Click to expand...

That hurts in so many ways right through the heart. No her kid just turned 18. Tiny ones tend to look younger and like asians and some others my espanolita is also hard to tell the age

........


----------



## chocko

Now have a new Nikon (D90) so new Best photo.


----------



## andytyc

Here's a few of mine:

1) Glasgow Buchanan Street










2) At a wedding shoot


----------



## Kutusov

andytyc said:


>


Like that one... A LOT!!!

Here's one of mine... I thought it was pretty damn good at the time... I wonder why...


----------



## johnbaz

I'm a bit (actually a lot :blush: ) crappy with a camera but I try :down:

A little bird (baby Goldcrest) that I found in the long grass at the bottom of our garden, unfortunately, he was dead and in this position 



















Damned nuisance :bb:










Erm... self explanetory unk:










Selmer










Geetar (Commodore)...










John


----------



## Kutusov

johnbaz said:


> g]
> 
> Damned nuisance :bb:










Now that's a big cat! Scary looking too! Does it puts you out into the street at night?


----------



## johnbaz

Kutusov said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> g]
> 
> Damned nuisance :bb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's a big cat! Scary looking too! Does it puts you out into the street at night?
Click to expand...

Ha Ha Ha!!!

Yes, he's quite big but strangely, his head seems disproportionally small to his body









A couple more pics of him..

This straw woven mat was his 'fighting buddy', he would run in to the conservatory and pounce on it biting a scratching until he eventually tore out the centre, it had to go in the bin then :blush:










The mat was 40" across and when he stretched out fully, he just about reached both sides!!










King of the castle!!










He's a bit wide too 










John


----------



## Kutusov

I must say I love cats and I had a lot of those as pets when I was a kid but that really is a big one and he knows about it too! Very sure of himself by the way he looks and rests! They usually don't expose their bellies unless they are very submissive and that's probably the last thing your cat is! He just knows he can stand his ground!


----------



## normdiaz

David Spalding said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... The experience that day was stunning and was like -16 out. One frozen Latino
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that's called a latina.
Click to expand...

In this age of the "transgender", one can't be absolutely certain.


----------



## HappyLad

Couple of recent pics..


----------



## Kutusov

normdiaz said:


> In this age of the "transgender", one can't be absolutely certain.


Sorry to disagree with you but you can!!! Even cut, pumped with hormones, lipo-sucked, lipo-added, botox-omized, lower ribs removed (seriously!!), they don't work like a woman down there. The worst it can happen is you finding out already too late


----------



## jizzle

I Have far too many fav photos!!


----------



## Kutusov

Love that second one!! And the London night-scape (is it?) is also very good, those are always tricky shots to take with all those dark areas alongside very illuminated ones.


----------



## jizzle

Thank you 

The second photo was taken in Weymouth Harbour, and Yes it is a London Nightscape i took it from Inside a "pod" on the London Eye, back in November - 5/6 second exposure 

All Taken with a Sony Cybershot 12MP


----------



## Kutusov

jizzle said:


> The second photo was taken in Weymouth Harbour, and Yes it is a London Nightscape i took it from Inside a "pod" on the London Eye, back in November - 5/6 second exposure
> 
> All Taken with a Sony Cybershot 12MP


It's very well done, you have a lot of light right in front of you and that could have ruined the whole thing. You probably took that into account as I see you've included the sky (darkest area) in half the frame. Nicely done!


----------



## Robbiec

One of my favourites


----------



## chocko

What do you think of this photo (how could i have made it better

MG]









Hope this comes out as having trouble with my computor


----------



## bridgeman

is that owl the full the photo or have you cropped and doctored to get that? looks sharp focus


----------



## chocko

bridgeman said:


> is that owl the full the photo or have you cropped and doctored to get that? looks sharp focus


Yes to cropped ?to doctored


----------



## Kutusov

Let's see if I can post it for you...










Yeap! There!


----------



## chocko

Kutusov said:


> Let's see if I can post it for you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap! There!


Thanks Kutusov.How the hell did you do that?


----------



## Kutusov

chocko said:


> Thanks Kutusov.How the hell did you do that?


I quoted you and deleted the code that marks your post. Then I corrected the insert photo code, you were missing a "[" right at the beginning. You probably deleted it while writing your post.


----------



## chocko

This is now my best photo.Taken of Llandaff Cathedral


----------



## andyclient

Took this the other week when some hot rods came to our town for a display on the promenade.

The first one is how it was taken using a Nikon D60 and the second was using a photoshop effect app on my phone


----------



## Sparky

I think this is one of my favs!

Mr Ducky!










Mark


----------



## Roger the Dodger

I love the colours on that male Mallard.


----------



## pana37

andyclient said:


> Took this the other week when some hot rods came to our town for a display on the promenade.
> 
> The first one is how it was taken using a Nikon D60 and the second was using a photoshop effect app on my phone


low man looooooooww nice shot!


----------



## adman101




----------



## chocko

adman101 said:


>


Couple of questions for you

1 what bird is that?

2 what is in background? 3 where was photo taken?

Good photo.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Well the bird's a Kookaburra, which is a Australian bird, though the pic could have been taken anywhere...

Edit: Just seen Adman's thread 'Here there and every where'...taken in Oz.


----------



## Kutusov

...and on the background I reckon it's a turned row boat?


----------



## adman101

Roger the Dodger said:


> Well the bird's a Kookaburra, which is a Australian bird, though the pic could have been taken anywhere...
> 
> Edit: Just seen Adman's thread 'Here there and every where'...taken in Oz.


I took the photo in Queensland Australia, in a place called Moreton Island (nr Brisbane) opportunist photo while I was having a beer near the beach


----------



## adman101

adman101 said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the bird's a Kookaburra, which is a Australian bird, though the pic could have been taken anywhere...
> 
> Edit: Just seen Adman's thread 'Here there and every where'...taken in Oz.
> 
> 
> 
> I took the photo in Queensland Australia, in a place called Moreton Island (nr Brisbane) opportunist photo while I was having a beer near the beach
Click to expand...

Didn't answer question 3, but yep they were upturned boats as I recall


----------



## lewjamben

I took this near Caernarfon (I can't remember exactly where) in Wales:










OK, I confess, I actually took this...










...and used Paint to edit out the lampost! :lol:


----------



## Kutusov

lewjamben said:


> ...and used Paint to edit out the lampost! :lol:


With Paint?? :shocking: How did you do that??


----------



## Krispy

Technically, these are probably shi'ite but I like them. Mostly the Temples of Cambodia...one of the welcome sign on the hotel bedroom door.


----------



## silverflyer

Just had a week in the Lake District, here's a couple of pic's.


----------



## Kutusov

KrispyDK said:


>


What??? No grenades and no heroin??? Cambodia is out of my tourist list :thumbsdown:


----------



## Krispy

Kutusov said:


> What??? No grenades and no heroin??? Cambodia is out of my tourist list :thumbsdown:


Yeah it's not like their good old days any more! Oh...hang on....

Heroin may be off the cards but I can fully endorse their 'very happy' pizzas!!


----------



## chocko

Just took this i think it came out pretty good.

How could i have improved the photo?


----------



## chocko

Hi all

As from TODAY 20 th October i will give a Citizen ORCA or Â£50 (cheque) for the BEST watch related photo posted on BEST PHOTO by Chocko.

Maximum number of photos per member 3. PLEASE state W or C on entry.

710 and me to pick winner on 3rd December ONLY if 100 posts are reached

HINT

I like Macro and ARTY shots,710 likes STRAPS and GOLD

BEST OF LUCK

This is watch up for the winner


----------



## Sparky

Ok here are mine:



















And Mr Cheeky-Chops himself:










W for me if I win (no chance!) please

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Here are my entries...should I even come close to the best shot, watch for me, thanks.

Casio GW6900










My Seiko Sea Urchin sitting on top of the bubble fountain in the garden.










A bit of gold for the 710! 18ct gold filled Albert and ball fob.










Thanks for the opportunity, and a great idea for a competition.


----------



## Chromejob

Let's see, one likes macros, and one likes gold. This may not be my best, but may tickle the two of you. Citizen watch would be nice, but fifty quid donated to the upkeep of the forum would be nicer.










My runners up:


----------



## louiswu

Superb and very generous idea.

Here's my humble offerings....

I like closeups...










I like it in the dark ...










but most of all i like it by the sea at sunset...










Watch for me if by some miracle everyone else is kidnapped by aliens and i win.

cheers

Nick


----------



## Odo

chocko said:


> Hi all
> 
> As from TODAY 20 th October i will give a Citizen ORCA or Â£50 (cheque) for the BEST watch related photo posted on BEST PHOTO by Chocko.
> 
> Maximum number of photos per member 3. PLEASE state W or C on entry.
> 
> 710 and me to pick winner on 3rd December ONLY if 100 posts are reached
> 
> HINT
> 
> I like Macro and ARTY shots,710 likes STRAPS and GOLD
> 
> BEST OF LUCK
> 
> This is watch up for the winner


Very generous offer! Some excellent shots already. Will have to get my creative head on, really like Orca's


----------



## GASHEAD

Antisamos Beach, Kefalonia, on my iphone. Ah I'm right back there! ps who needs a watch!


----------



## MerlinShepherd

I would like W please....

The church at almost centre on the skyline has a clock on it. Visible with binoculars during the morning....










These birds point their bills towards the correct time.... and are used by locals in India to work out when the sun is setting.... :bull*******:










This one shows off the original bracelet on my Vostok. It also shows a fine bottle of mare's milk in a supermarket in Kazakhstan. Tasty.


----------



## scottswatches

Uncle Alec said:


> Pleased with this for a Fuji 1500 bridge, but kicking myself for not upping the resolution.


Trewellard?


----------



## pick

MerlinShepherd said:


> I would like W please....
> 
> The church at almost centre on the skyline has a clock on it. Visible with binoculars during the morning....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These birds point their bills towards the correct time.... and are used by locals in India to work out when the sun is setting.... :bull*******:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one shows off the original bracelet on my Vostok. It also shows a fine bottle of mare's milk in a supermarket in Kazakhstan. Tasty.


Wunder what the milk is like in a nice cup of tea, like the first shot also


----------



## bridgeman

competition entry-great gesture w for me if ever


----------



## Sparky

.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

Chocko -

Nice offering.

Here's a little something for the wife, of my wife - I really like this shot as well. Let's see... a Deco watch, Gold, a Special Strap, Diamonds, Girly 'Lizard' Fingernails and, oh yeah - a Gold and Engraved Blued Pistol! It was a macro shot for my crummy camera. Sounds like it has a majority of the elements plus a few thrown in for good measure.










Again, nice gesture!

Oh... let's see..., how about the watch for me unless I can get a Â£50 credit from you for one of your watch sales in the future??


----------



## TomWazza

Very generous indeed, the best shots on my filckr account (i think) :-

Watch Related:










General:










(I don't want to say how many shots it took me to work that one out)

Nature:










(Looks like he's got a little nose!)

All done with my Canon 30D and kit lens, now upgraded to a 28-135 and looking forward to taking some nice photos this winter!

I'd love the Orca, need to build up my collection again.

Cheers,

Tom.

P.S.

I think that Deco watch looks great, bit like a Hamilton Ventura, but a bit more vicious looking lol.


----------



## MerlinShepherd

pick said:


> Wunder what the milk is like in a nice cup of tea, like the first shot also


Well Polina and I bought a small bottle because I find it difficult not to try local food and drink that is different to what I usually find at home.

The mare's milk is fermented and would turn a nice cup of tea into a completely different experience. Some might say "rank".


----------



## lewjamben

I'm sure they're supposed to be watch related photos!

Here are my entries:



















And my wild card:










If by any chance I win, I'd like the money donated to the forum.


----------



## MerlinShepherd

Lew, is that a small car or a big watch,,,?


----------



## AlexC1981

lewjamben said:


> I'm sure they're supposed to be watch related photos!


I think you are right there.

Most of my watch photos are boring wrist shots, but I went through an arty phase









Not that I stand much chance of winning, but I would take the cash please.

CWC Auto Diver in frosty grass










Citizen Ana-Digi with Cylon










Buran with flying jacket and vintage photo effect


----------



## BondandBigM

OK here are three from me, all include watches !!!! :lol: :lol: and although I doubt it should I win make it the money and I'll donate to a charity 

Sub










Gold with a strap 










And this one for no other reason than I like it


----------



## Mutley

lewjamben said:


>


Is that Thorpe Cloud in the background?


----------



## lewjamben

Mutley said:


> lewjamben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Thorpe Cloud in the background?
Click to expand...

Yup!


----------



## woody77

hi this one maybe my best photo. all the best woody77


----------



## andyclient

This is my best watch related photo at the moment


----------



## sheepsteeth

this is my fave photo, shown for fun, not for competition


----------



## JoT

Dusty said:


> This is mine its shot with an infra red filter, and was exhibited in an exhibition of Infra red photographs held by the Royal Photographic Society, Last summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kingsley Pond Hampshire, shot in infra red
> 
> Also came 2nd in a competition on the DP review website My link


Great work Dusty, IR is quite spooky!


----------



## JoT

I like this one I took walking up a gold-mine decline towards the surface


----------



## Roger the Dodger

JoT said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is mine its shot with an infra red filter, and was exhibited in an exhibition of Infra red photographs held by the Royal Photographic Society, Last summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kingsley Pond Hampshire, shot in infra red
> 
> Also came 2nd in a competition on the DP review website My link
> 
> 
> 
> Great work Dusty, IR is quite spooky!
Click to expand...

That's a great shot!


----------



## Roger the Dodger

JoT said:


> I like this one I took walking up a gold-mine decline towards the surface


So is that!


----------



## Chris H

A couple of my favorite photo's, not in the same league as most posted on here :blush:


----------



## Kutusov

Chris H said:


> A couple of my favorite photo's, not in the same league as most posted on here :blush:


I like your avatar a lot better!! :naughty:


----------



## Chris H

:man_in_love: You're not the only one


----------



## julioa007

Chris H said:


> :man_in_love: You're not the only one


Brilliant!! Love it ! :thumbup:


----------



## chocko

WARNING Must have more watch related photos or prize WILL be withdrawn.

Only 26 so far need 74 more


----------



## squareleg

Some very nice pics on this thread. Must investigate this infra red thing...

Comp entries - hope you like 'em. 

Hamilton Railroad 50 Electric










Seiko "White Helmet"










A Pair Of Divers 










Non comp entries:

The Bay Of Naples










The River Arno from the Ponte Vecchio, Florence. This was perhaps the last roll I ever took on print film - seems ages ago.


----------



## BillN

Here's one of mine

Taken with a Panasonic G1 and an Oly 14mm f2.8 lens


----------



## andyclient

Heres one of mine, photo taken with a Nikon D60 105 micro Nikkor lens at f11 then photoshopped over 2 days !


----------



## chocko

Hi

Prize for best WATCH RELATED photo has now been withdrawn because required number of post has not been reached.


----------



## Kutusov

BillN said:


>


Holly Moses! I like that! Is it a clear shot or was it Photoshoped?


----------



## Dusty

Roger the Dodger said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is mine its shot with an infra red filter, and was exhibited in an exhibition of Infra red photographs held by the Royal Photographic Society, Last summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kingsley Pond Hampshire, shot in infra red
> 
> Also came 2nd in a competition on the DP review website My link
> 
> 
> 
> Great work Dusty, IR is quite spooky!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a great shot!
Click to expand...

Thank you here's another one same pond same day.


----------



## MerlinShepherd

Here's one I took in SÃ£o Paolo. Both the turtle and the Seiko are real....


----------



## Roger the Dodger

chocko said:


> Hi
> 
> Prize for best WATCH RELATED photo has now been withdrawn because required number of post has not been reached.


Bummer! :sadwalk:


----------



## Kutusov

MerlinShepherd said:


> Both the turtle and the Seiko are real....


Took me a few minutes there!... I read "both turtles and the Seiko are real" so I was wondering where on Earth was the second turtle!


----------



## chocko

Cant' decide B/W or Colour.


----------



## jaslfc5

looking to upgrade from taking shots on my phone to getting something a little better for my 40th in jan.also enrolling on a course so will see where it goes.

first up was a fluke i wanted to take a photo of the poor gents cleaning the windows but the seagull joined in.




























surely everyone has taken this photo thats been to birmingham.


----------



## jaslfc5

some more.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

chocko said:


> Cant' decide B/W or Colour.


I love B/W photos...in fact I once took a load (35mm) of SWMBO when we first met...however, in this case I think the colour pic shows more contrast and definition than the B/W (just MHO)


----------



## Roger the Dodger

jaslfc5 said:


>


Love that Husky........(is that what he/she is?)


----------



## jaslfc5

Roger the Dodger said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that Husky........(is that what he/she is?)
Click to expand...

He is a malamute. Awesome isn't he.


----------



## Kutusov

jaslfc5 said:


> He is a malamute. Awesome isn't he.


Don't know... I'm thinking he's thinking he would prefer chewing my leg than that thing on his mouth!!


----------



## jaslfc5

Kutusov said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is a malamute. Awesome isn't he.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know... I'm thinking he's thinking he would prefer chewing my leg than that thing on his mouth!!
Click to expand...

He is a big softee honest. Just dont try and take that chewy out of his mouth he will mess you up.


----------



## Kutusov

jaslfc5 said:


> He is a big softee honest. Just dont try and take that chewy out of his mouth he will mess you up.


Oh, believe me, I wouldn't try!! :fear:


----------



## DMP

I don't regard this as my best, but it is one that seems to get a lot of comment:

"Moonrise"


----------



## chocko

DMP said:


> I don't regard this as my best, but it is one that seems to get a lot of comment:
> 
> "Moonrise"


Love this photo what Camera and Lens did you use? also can you tell setting used?


----------



## Roger the Dodger

DMP said:


> I don't regard this as my best, but it is one that seems to get a lot of comment:
> 
> "Moonrise"


That is awesome! :notworthy:


----------



## DMP

Thanks for the comments gents. The photo was taken with a Sony DSLT-A55 camera and Sigma 75-300 APO lens. Settings were ISO100, FL 300mm, -1EV, f/14, 1/50sec. Post-processed in Aperture 3 & CameraBag


----------



## Roger the Dodger

DMP said:


> I don't regard this as my best, but it is one that seems to get a lot of comment:
> 
> "Moonrise"


OK...I suspect I'm going to look a complete numpty here, but did the the moon really appear that big at the time, or was it photoshopped in? I've often seen pics of the moon looking huge, but perhaps that only occurs in certain locations around the world...I've never seen it appear like that in the UK....Whatever, it's still a stunning pic. :notworthy:


----------



## DMP

Roger the Dodger said:


> DMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't regard this as my best, but it is one that seems to get a lot of comment:
> 
> "Moonrise"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK...I suspect I'm going to look a complete numpty here, but did the the moon really appear that big at the time, or was it photoshopped in? I've often seen pics of the moon looking huge, but perhaps that only occurs in certain locations around the world...I've never seen it appear like that in the UK....Whatever, it's still a stunning pic. :notworthy:
Click to expand...

Roger, the shot was taken in March this year when the moon was at it's closest point of approach to earth in about 20 years, the so-called "supermoon" phenomena, and at 300mm focal length (equiv to 450mm on a 35mm camera) which tends to make things look bigger than they actually are. I also cropped the original shot by about 40% which effectively enlarged the moon in proportion to the final framing of the photo.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Roger the Dodger

DMP said:


> Roger, the shot was taken in March this year when the moon was at it's closest point of approach to earth in about 20 years, the so-called "supermoon" phenomena, and at 300mm focal length (equiv to 450mm on a 35mm camera) which tends to make things look bigger than they actually are. I also cropped the original shot by about 40% which effectively enlarged the moon in proportion to the final framing of the photo.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Thanks for the info, Dave...I guess I've missed out for the next twenty years then! :lol:


----------



## michaelh

Id say this old one considering it was taken with a 3.2mp cyber shot phone camera many moons ago.


----------



## chocko

Took this yesterday thought it came out good.Not my cat it belongs to my brother in law.

Cats name is Tigger


----------



## spaceslug

Loving some of the work on here. Thought I'd add a couple of my own....


----------



## shadowninja

Some very good photography in here. Do like that moon one in particular. The Stonehenge one is very moody!


----------



## Dusty

one of my cats yawning !!


----------



## Callum

Dusty said:


> Thank you here's another one same pond same day.


Absolutely gorgeous. Do you mind me asking what equipment you used to capture this image?


----------



## Dusty

Callum said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you here's another one same pond same day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous. Do you mind me asking what equipment you used to capture this image?
Click to expand...

I used a Nikon D50 with a Hoya R72 filter I have anther IR photo in this thread which was exhibited in the Royal photographic exhibition In October 2010 (much better photo)










as to how you take IR photos here is a link....

My link


----------



## Callum

I love the effect that simple filter brings, had a quick look through some reviews and the kit lens that came with my camera is apparently not ideal for it. May need to invest in some better lenses before I can give it a shot.


----------



## amh82

Dusty - that is awesome. Never been that interested in IR photos until seeing this. Really is stunning!


----------



## amh82

I don't know about 'best', but this one of my favourite recent shots:



Le Mans 2011 - Audi R18 TDi by Hallsy01, on Flickr


----------



## amh82

This was a fave of mine for a while as well:



Aston Martin Racing (Prodrive) - Aston Martin DBR9 by Hallsy01, on Flickr


----------



## Phillionaire

Awesome photos on here. Some really talented people lurking amongst us!




























Some of my recent snaps with my olympus compact. Love to get a dslr one of these days...


----------



## HappyLad

quite pleased with this, was very fiddly to set up :


----------



## andyclient

First attempt at this shot with my new camera , needs a bit of work with the lighting , will have a fiddle on my next set of days off .


----------



## nick555

Maybe not the best but the best time:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## chocko

DP page 36-37. How long did it take you to do set up?Andyclient


----------



## andyclient

chocko said:


> DP page 36-37. How long did it take you to do set up?Andyclient


It didn't take to long at all really (20-30mins ), probably as most of the stuff was reasonably at hand ,tripod, lamp and chessboard (use it as a base in my light tent)

Pretty much followed how it was done in DP , but without any photoshop editing.

As mentioned will have another go now i'm on days off and got a new lens to try out as well , I want to try and get a bit more light on the board , i've got a small reflector so just going to experiment.

cheers

Andy


----------



## TimC

incredible shots


----------



## Zephod

This is one of my recent efforts of a winter visitor to my garden


----------



## Measch

One of my recent photos.



Helping Hand. by Measurez, on Flickr


----------



## Barryboy

Many years ago, as part of my A level photography course, we did quite a lot of work with B/W infra red. Kodak made a special film for it in those days (as, did one of the Japanese companies.... Konika, perhaps??) and a special deveopler was needed, but boy did those negs have some punch when printed up.... As you get a lot of grain with infra red there's no use in using expensive lenses for this... I used an elderly Zenit E and also on occasion an Olympus 35mm rangefinder camera.

At that time digital photography as we know it today was still in the realms of science fiction but Kodak (a name soon to disappear I believe) manufactured an infra-red colour slide file (probably one of the Ektachromes) that needed am amber filter on the lens, not a red one. I tried a couple of rolls but had little luck and as I recall it being quite expensive I gave up on infra-red colour.. :lol:

I believe that there's a 'quick and dirty' photoshop method of making pseudo-IR B/W shots but haven't tried it myself. I also understand that it's possible to adapt/convert a regular digicam to take IP photos but again, don't know much more about it.

Rob


----------



## scottswatches

on my recent trip to Zimbabwe I took my Nikon D40, fitted with a manual 70-200 lens. I still had to get a little closer to the wildlife than I really wanted to to get these shots



















These animals were completely wild, and I only had a few feet of grass between them and I. I also tried to get a good photo of Victoria Falls, but the spray made it impossible - the camera was drenched!


----------



## Roger the Dodger

scottswatches said:


> on my recent trip to Zimbabwe I took my Nikon D40, fitted with a manual 70-200 lens. I still had to get a little closer to the wildlife than I really wanted to to get these shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These animals were completely wild, and I only had a few feet of grass between them and I. I also tried to get a good photo of Victoria Falls, but the spray made it impossible - the camera was drenched!


Both pics are great, but that croc/alligator pic is awesome!


----------



## scottswatches

Roger the Dodger said:


> scottswatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> on my recent trip to Zimbabwe I took my Nikon D40, fitted with a manual 70-200 lens. I still had to get a little closer to the wildlife than I really wanted to to get these shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These animals were completely wild, and I only had a few feet of grass between them and I. I also tried to get a good photo of Victoria Falls, but the spray made it impossible - the camera was drenched!
> 
> 
> 
> Both pics are great, but that croc/alligator pic is awesome!
Click to expand...

Thanks Roger, but the truth is that the croc was only about 1m long, but by being close with a long lense I could make it look like a monster! The worrying thing was where was its friends?


----------



## tothemax

Not the best one but I definitely love look in her eyes .


----------



## Dusty

just been looking through my pictures and came across a few more IR pics










This was taken In Rhossili on the Gower..........Hoya R72 IR filter with white balance set to the green grass


----------



## chocko

scottswatches said:


> on my recent trip to Zimbabwe I took my Nikon D40, fitted with a manual 70-200 lens. I still had to get a little closer to the wildlife than I really wanted to to get these shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These animals were completely wild, and I only had a few feet of grass between them and I. I also tried to get a good photo of Victoria Falls, but the spray made it impossible - the camera was drenched!


croc photo reminds me of this


----------



## chocko

This is best early morning shot (6.45am)


----------



## HappyLad

One from yesterday...


----------



## chocko

For some reason it reminds me of a model village.


----------



## HappyLad

chocko said:


> For some reason it reminds me of a model village.


Then it worked :thumbsup:

The technique is fake tilt shift - makes real life stuff look like its a model.

Some examples here - fake tilt shift


----------



## Roger the Dodger

HappyLad said:


> chocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason it reminds me of a model village.
> 
> 
> 
> Then it worked :thumbsup:
> 
> The technique is fake tilt shift - makes real life stuff look like its a model.
> 
> Some examples here - fake tilt shift
Click to expand...

How does that work then, HappyLad? (I could Google it, but I always like to give members the chance of another post!)


----------



## HappyLad

Its all about the optical illusion created by a limited depth of field. If you look at the picture, there is only a narrow band of the image that is in focus, the rest is blurred, like it would be if the image was taken with a close up lens that has a very shallow depth of field.

Also, the contrast and saturation are increased to give the image alittle more of a "toy" look.

The angle of view is important also. The technique works best for pictures where its a view down onto something, like looking down on a model.

Some decent info here - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miniature_faking

The technique can also work with video. Here's some footage I did using my phone...


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Thanks for the reply and the info...I like the idea of these pics and would like to have a go...in an ideal world, I suppose you would need a DSLR with manual control over the focusing...unfortunately, I've only got a Samsung point and shoot, though it is quite an advanced one with full manual override of all the functions (iso, shutterspeed, aperture and focus) so it may work to a certain extent. I'll have a go and post any successful pics.

Edit: those videos of the carpark and trains/traffic are brilliant...looks just like 'Beconscot' model village!


----------



## minkle

I try to take pics every week, here are a few from a couple of weeks ago..


----------



## minkle

A few from last year..


----------



## minkle

Colour and i think that will do!


----------



## HappyLad

Roger the Dodger said:


> Thanks for the reply and the info...I like the idea of these pics and would like to have a go...in an ideal world, I suppose you would need a DSLR with manual control over the focusing...unfortunately, I've only got a Samsung point and shoot, though it is quite an advanced one with full manual override of all the functions (iso, shutterspeed, aperture and focus) so it may work to a certain extent. I'll have a go and post any successful pics.
> 
> Edit: those videos of the carpark and trains/traffic are brilliant...looks just like 'Beconscot' model village!


You don't need a fancy camera - just the right subject and position. You really need to be looking down on something from high up to get the right viewpoint. - the video I made was all done on an iPhone!

Once you get your shot, you can give it the miniature effect using photoshop or some other image editor. If you have an iPad or iPhone, there are even apps that will do it all for you.

Here's a tutorial for PS that shows how to add the effect - http://www.tiltshift...op-tutorial.php


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Excellent! Thanks for that.


----------



## zoki

amazing shot with that tiltshift happylad

I saw quite a few on net and wanted to try it myself

but in your case all came together

subject matter distance and all very convincing

here are some of mine on my and wifes blog

if you can be bothered to browse or even comment

http://mojcaandzoran.blogspot.com/

and this is my flickr page not updated unfortunately

http://www.flickr.co...tos/arizanovic/

this one i find quite amusing

its me pretending to be drunk on a pier in Trieste 

there are some nice panoramas on blog check them out they are done with lx3 panasonic and then stiched in Photoshop


----------



## cookdamo

one from my travels


----------



## cookdamo

and another.... highest shopping in the world


----------



## TONY M

chocko said:


> For some reason it reminds me of a model village.


Me too. I really like it!

Tony


----------



## fernface

New to the forum so thought i would share a couple of buzzard shots i took last year, roll on the summer/warmer weather, can get out and get some more!



















Hope they are not to big i host them on photobucket.


----------



## zoki

wow thats amazing

what lense do you use for this


----------



## andyclient

fernface said:


> New to the forum so thought i would share a couple of buzzard shots i took last year, roll on the summer/warmer weather, can get out and get some more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope they are not to big i host them on photobucket.


Outstanding photos very impressive well done

cheers

Andy


----------



## fernface

Thanks for your comments. Taken with my 300mm F4, have managed to get the birds down to 20ft away, it only took about a year  , to be honest it was difficult to frame the shot at that distance, so resorted to F2.8 70-200 for later shots.


----------



## zoki

great shot thanks for info

keep hunting


----------



## TONY M

Nice work Fernface. Birds are always so hard to capture well.

Tony


----------



## fernface

Thanks Tony, just a couple more, Red Kites this time, then i will stop  , after all it is a watch forum. Have to get my light tent out and learn watch photography next, some brilliant images to be seen on this forum.


----------



## Barney12

Here is one from me whilst walking the dog. Taken a few weeks back with my "walk arround" G3 camera.










Barney


----------



## sheepsteeth

this was taken by the wife earlier today on a burning hot sunny february afternoon, lord knows where the weather came from but our little rottie seemed very pleased with it (and with herself by the looks of it!)


----------



## Barney12

That's such a great snap. "soaking up the sun" 

Barney


----------



## fernface

sheepsteeth said:


> this was taken by the wife earlier today on a burning hot sunny february afternoon, lord knows where the weather came from but our little rottie seemed very pleased with it (and with herself by the looks of it!)


Like the pose, seen it from my rottweilers in the past  , well done catching the moment :thumbup:


----------



## TONY M

fernface said:


> Thanks Tony, just a couple more, Red Kites this time, then i will stop  , after all it is a watch forum. Have to get my light tent out and learn watch photography next, some brilliant images to be seen on this forum.


Love this Red Kite Fernface!



sheepsteeth said:


> this was taken by the wife earlier today on a burning hot sunny february afternoon, lord knows where the weather came from but our little rottie seemed very pleased with it (and with herself by the looks of it!)


This is great sheepsteeth, he must be dreaming of bacon.

Tony


----------



## zoki

beautifull colors on red kite

well done


----------



## fernface

Thanks for comments, must say i liked the in flight shot, as was lucky with the light coming through the tail feathers.


----------



## Odo

Brilliant bird shots! Here are a couple of mine, managed to grab a few before my dog scared him off.



















A way to go before they match yours!


----------



## fernface

Dont put yourself down , thats a bird that i have not managed to get a shot of-yet. Easy enough to get at a falconrey type centre, but i only like to shoot wild birds. You just need to get closer


----------



## sheepsteeth

those are great bird shots.


----------



## Mutley

A couple of close up bird shots I took a couple of winters ago


----------



## Odo

fernface said:


> Dont put yourself down , thats a bird that i have not managed to get a shot of-yet. Easy enough to get at a falconrey type centre, but i only like to shoot wild birds. You just need to get closer


Cheers! That's the trouble, although it starts getting expensive...new lens, so I really need a new camera to make the best of it...and a tripod ...and a big new bag to put it all in..


----------



## HappyLad

Poor little robin - little fella looks cold..

Another tweetie pie...










HiRes version here


----------



## fernface

Odo said:


> fernface said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont put yourself down , thats a bird that i have not managed to get a shot of-yet. Easy enough to get at a falconrey type centre, but i only like to shoot wild birds. You just need to get closer
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers! That's the trouble, although it starts getting expensive...new lens, so I really need a new camera to make the best of it...and a tripod ...and a big new bag to put it all in..
Click to expand...

I certainly know the feeling  , just laid out 300 plus on a Nikon 2x converter, with my latest watch interest think i will be trying for a trade in due course, i dont seem to be using it


----------



## chocko

Had this as a thank you for 20 years service 23 years ago first time i have photographed it .Cant decide best photo.Size is 6"x6"


----------



## fernface

chocko said:


> Had this as a thank you for 20 years service 23 years ago first time i have photographed it .Cant decide best photo.Size is 6"x6"


I would suggest that the first image is better,, shows more detail, the second and third are a bit too "shadowy". Also in my opinion they are cropped a tad too tight, a bit more room, especially the first would make quite a difference. Just my opinion


----------



## chocko

A recent one


----------



## Matthew999

Here are a couple of my favourites:


----------



## andyclient

Not necessarily one of my best ,but it is one of my favourites .


----------



## chocko

Macro of centre of Daffodil


----------



## chris l

Not my best, but worth sharing, I hope...

Our backyard in Fuerteventura..


----------



## martinzx

Matthew999 said:


> Here are a couple of my favourites:


Some excellent photos guys, but this I just love, reminds me of behind our house when I was a child, it has so much atmosphere, well done 

Thanks for sharing

Martin


----------



## Barney12

chris l said:


> Not my best, but worth sharing, I hope...
> 
> Our backyard in Fuerteventura..


Gosh you have a very big back yard!!


----------



## Matthew999

martinzx said:


> Matthew999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of my favourites:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some excellent photos guys, but this I just love, reminds me of behind our house when I was a child, it has so much atmosphere, well done
> 
> Thanks for sharing
> 
> Martin
Click to expand...

Thanks Martin, glad you liked it


----------



## chocko

Couple of my best arty shots














]


----------



## chocko




----------



## spaceslug

Some very nice work on here.

Chocko's boat shot reminded me of a shot I took a few years back of the field in full bloom at the back of our house at sunset. It was a really dark grey sky with just a slit of sky at the horizon, which made for wonderful lighting. It reminded me of the look and feel of a Monet, so I did some heavy processing on it to try to get that effect - see before and after pics below.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

That field of oilseed rape is brilliant.....here are a few of mine taken in the gardens where I work...

A couple of Calendulas..(Pot Marigolds)



















Abutillon...










Delphinium...










(Continued)


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Mistletoe...I seeded this on an apple tree in the garden about 5 years ago...it's at about eye level so I don't have to go climbing trees!










Holly berries covered with dew..










and finally, my favourite...just as I took this shot, the sun came out and created a starburst in one of the droplets on this Leylandii frond....


----------



## Tom Radford

I quite like this one I took a few months ago



Monolith by TCR4x4, on Flickr

And from last year, this one always makes me smile.



The Misty Shore by TCR4x4, on Flickr


----------



## chocko

This is my best watch photo


----------



## andytyc

I was in Tenerife with the family last week. Lovely weather and a real rugged beauty to the place.


----------



## Measch

Here's one of my recent faves:



Top Buzz. by Measurez, on Flickr


----------



## andyclient

Trying out something different


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

How were they??


----------



## andyclient

Mechanical Alarm said:


> How were they??


No trickery involved , just a mirror , then shot from an angle.


----------



## JoT

Sunset over the Zambezi River at Tete, Mozambique. The town as usual was suffering a power cut so very few lights can be seen, only the occasional light from houses with a generator


----------



## MartynJC (UK)

These are they - taken in British Columbia a few years ago - I went out on a rainy afternoon - and reached the top of a mountain peak - and saw this:



















And so onto a trip across the morning bay -










and spotted some bird life (egret?) - double click on photo to enlarge,,,










And something completely different - rather low key shot but I like it:


----------



## spaceslug

As always some excellent work on here. Combining my love of sunsets and music, here's a shot I took in Ibiza last year.


----------



## Haggis

HappyLad said:


> quite pleased with this, was very fiddly to set up :


Genius, the drop of water is a lense. :notworthy:


----------



## scottswatches

I was very lucky to be on the roof ridge of a building, on the top of a swiss mountain in Leysin, Switzerland in 2008. I'd had the Nikon D40 just a few days, with no idea of the controls so everything was set to Auto

Didn't come out too bad. Not retouched in any way, not even cropped


----------



## Drum2000

andyclient said:


> First attempt at this shot with my new camera , needs a bit of work with the lighting , will have a fiddle on my next set of days off .


Ohhh, I do like that very much. :thumbsup:


----------



## Drum2000

One of my humble efforts. Taken at Dilston Grove, Southwark 3 July, 2011


----------



## andyclient

Drum2000 said:


> andyclient said:
> 
> 
> 
> First attempt at this shot with my new camera , needs a bit of work with the lighting , will have a fiddle on my next set of days off .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh, I do like that very much. :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Ah thanks very much


----------



## PSJ6372

With the exception of 1, all of these pictures were taken in and around the Milford Haven, near where I live - AND with a camera phone - It's worth getting the best you can, because you never know when that shot's going to be there:


----------



## PSJ6372




----------



## PSJ6372

I couldn't decide - Honest!


----------



## PSJ6372

spaceslug said:


> As always some excellent work on here. Combining my love of sunsets and music, here's a shot I took in Ibiza last year.


Absolutely awesome!


----------



## jasonm

I love this one of my boys , taken last week.... I like the light and the various focus points...


----------



## Mr Cracker




----------



## HappyLad

Haggis said:


> Genius, the drop of water is a lense. :notworthy:


Cheers

I'd seen similar images using dew drops on branches to focus on flowers and thought I'd give it a go.

I made a mistake in trying to use a hyperdermic needle to create the water droplet - the drop was absolutley tiny!

Oh - and the equation in the bubble is the "lens equaltion" - works out focal length if you know the lens dimensions :lol:


----------



## Felix.

Some humble shots...


----------



## Neillp

Thought I would share a few photos with you. this was taken at Ferring near Worthing this Jan.



DSC01420.jpg by Neill Pearson, on Flickr


----------



## Neillp

This is one of my son which just captured his lovely attitude to life.



DSC09795.jpg by Neill Pearson, on Flickr


----------



## Neillp

One of my other son showing his true character!



DSC04072 by Neill Pearson, on Flickr


----------



## Neillp

spaceslug said:


> As always some excellent work on here. Combining my love of sunsets and music, here's a shot I took in Ibiza last year.


Love this shot, I can alomst hear the music and taste the beer (makes even more special given the english weather at the moment)


----------



## spaceslug

Neillp said:


> Thought I would share a few photos with you. this was taken at Ferring near Worthing this Jan.
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01420.jpg by Neill Pearson, on Flickr


That's beautiful. Love the letterbox crop - works really well.


----------



## spaceslug

Took this shot a couple of weeks ago with my compact. Typical UK spring scenery!


----------



## JoT

Neillp said:


> This is one of my son which just captured his lovely attitude to life.
> 
> 
> 
> DSC09795.jpg by Neill Pearson, on Flickr


Lovely photo :yes:


----------



## Neillp

spaceslug said:


> Neillp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I would share a few photos with you. this was taken at Ferring near Worthing this Jan.  DSC01420.jpg by Neill Pearson, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> That's beautiful. Love the letterbox crop - works really well.
Click to expand...

Thanks this was done using the pano feature in my camera, not something I use any more after finding the Hugin software.

Love the rapeseed shot, makes up for missing all the bluebell oppertunities this year


----------



## brad4t

spaceslug said:


> Took this shot a couple of weeks ago with my compact. Typical UK spring scenery!


Nice great colours and very moody skyline!


----------



## brad4t

Here is one of my favourites from our trip to Tuscany last September:


----------



## brad4t

Same trip, think this was in Siena


----------



## Mr Cracker

Maldives 2008


----------



## Neillp

brad4t said:


> Here is one of my favourites from our trip to Tuscany last September:


Lovely photo, try converting it to B&W then increasing the contrast it will really bring out the suns rays. The photo below was not much until I did that.



DSC08242 by Neill Pearson, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cracker

Last year at my friends wedding @ Castle Combe manor house golf club

Beautiful picture of the lake










And me and the wife


----------



## Neillp

Mr Cracker said:


> Last year at my friends wedding @ Castle Combe manor house golf club
> 
> Beautiful picture of the lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me and the wife


I dunno couldn't even put your pint down for a pic with the other half! Good on ya!


----------



## spaceslug

brad4t said:


> Here is one of my favourites from our trip to Tuscany last September:


That's a belter, very dramatic sky. Here's one I took from a few years back, on a similar theme.


----------



## chocko

Couple of new best photos


----------



## chocko




----------



## HappyLad

awww man...

strawberries are making me hungry..

- but I'm not allowed anything to eat today :wallbash:


----------



## Measch

That's a really nice shot, love the sails caught in the sunlight and the fact it's almost a silhouette but all the sea has just emptied out the right side of my screen and onto my lap! Just straighten the horizon and that'll look nice on the wall!

Here's a few recent ish ones:



Victor BW. by Measurez, on Flickr



English Electric Lightning. by Measurez, on Flickr

Cheers.


----------



## mrteatime

what victor is that? that is an awesome picture...i love it.......have you anymore of the V???


----------



## mrteatime

is it "lusty lindy" by any chance?

my rather poor one from last week at elvington


----------



## scottswatches

A recent one of mine










taken last week on Sword Beach, Normandy. The huge concrete block, and the ones in the sea in the background, were part of the British port they built following Operation Overlord. These were built in Scotland and pulled by tug boats intil they were in place, then their cavities were filled with seawater and they formed a habour.

In twelve days the British built a man made habour with 12 miles of floating roads to unload men and equipment, The habour was the size of one thousand soccer pitches. All in water and beaches full of mines, and with the constant threat of air strikes.

This second photo shows the scale better










Prehaps this is one the British Army's finest acheivements. :big_boss: ogranichnik: :hunter: :buba: :tank: (great range of emoticons!)

And not forgetting the brave German soldiers - there is an anti tank gun still there that points inland, with no view of the beach. They must have just been waiting to be overrun (and they did wait)


----------



## spaceslug

Measch said:


> That's a really nice shot, love the sails caught in the sunlight and the fact it's almost a silhouette but all the sea has just emptied out the right side of my screen and onto my lap! Just straighten the horizon and that'll look nice on the wall!
> 
> Here's a few recent ish ones:
> 
> 
> 
> Victor BW. by Measurez, on Flickr
> 
> Cheers.


That Victor shot is *fabulous*. How about a Vulcan to go with it?


----------



## Measch

mrteatime said:


> what victor is that? that is an awesome picture...i love it.......have you anymore of the V???





mrteatime said:


> is it "lusty lindy" by any chance?


Thanks, it's XM715: Teasin' Tina/Meldrewt at RAF Bruntingthorpe's cold war jets open day. Would fully recommend a day out there next time it's on. Unfortunately no more photos of the Victor worth uploading really, should have got some more of it - such a stunning looking aircraft.



spaceslug said:


> That Victor shot is *fabulous*. How about a Vulcan to go with it?


Thanks, loving the 2nd Vulcan shot!

Here's the link to the rest of my cold war jets shots: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629981882351/

Harry.


----------



## chocko

Couple from this week


----------



## chocko




----------



## Warby

Not my best, but a couple of shots I like from the last couple of weeks:

1. One of a series of a pair of Great Tits tending to their nest.










2. A little planet of the courtyard at Barnards Farm Gardens in Essex










Paul


----------



## chocko

Couple from 2012 ICF Canoe Slalom World Cup today from Cardiff


----------



## chocko

Playing on my iPad and came up with these shots


----------



## Measch

Poppy Landscape. by Measurez, on Flickr



Ketton Cement at Dusk. by Measurez, on Flickr



Eye. by Measurez, on Flickr

Ta.


----------



## HappyLad

Love the poppy - excellent composition


----------



## chocko

Couple from me


----------



## HappyLad

couple of long exposure night shots..


----------



## Measch

Sunset. by Measurez, on Flickr



Pier. by Measurez, on Flickr

Snettisham last week.


----------



## andyclient

HappyLad said:


> couple of long exposure night shots..


Outstanding brilliant , well done . like them a lot


----------



## Roger the Dodger

HappyLad said:


> couple of long exposure night shots..


Hey, Happy Lad...was that a starburst filter over the lens, or did you add them in an editing suite? Great atmospheric shot...superb!


----------



## HappyLad

Roger the Dodger said:


> Hey, Happy Lad...was that a starburst filter over the lens, or did you add them in an editing suite? Great atmospheric shot...superb!


Cheers

No filters or fancy editing...

The star burst effect is actually diffraction patters from using a very small aperture. ( a way too high f/32 in this shot). The number of aperture blades in the lens determines the pattern of the starburst effect.

Some explanation here :

http://www.slrlounge.com/diffraction-aperture-and-starburst-effects


----------



## Roger the Dodger

HappyLad said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Happy Lad...was that a starburst filter over the lens, or did you add them in an editing suite? Great atmospheric shot...superb!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> No filters or fancy editing...
> 
> The star burst effect is actually diffraction patters from using a very small aperture. ( a way too high f/32 in this shot). The number of aperture blades in the lens determines the pattern of the starburst effect.
> 
> Some explanation here :
> 
> http://www.slrlounge.com/diffraction-aperture-and-starburst-effects
Click to expand...

Thanks for that link...that was really interesting reading, and I must experiment. In the old days of 35mm, I did use one of the aforementioned starburst filters screwed to the lens to achieve the effect.


----------



## Haggis




----------



## Haggis




----------



## LJD

Haggis

You in Lake Como?


----------



## chocko

Couple from me from this week


----------



## fernface

Fan of feathers, so reckon the Heron is a really good shot, just a shame about the OOF greenery in the foreground - there is always something isnt there!!


----------



## Measch

Probably my best welding glass shot to date... So 20 second exposure in daylight:



Shipwrecked, Welding Glass. by Measurez, on Flickr


----------



## andyclient

On the feather theme a couple of mine from a recent dog show/day


----------



## Neillp

A few of my favourites from Goodwood this year.



DSC06041-2 by Neill Pearson, on Flickr



DSC06379 by Neill Pearson, on Flickr



DSC06085 by Neill Pearson, on Flickr


----------



## chocko

Couple from the Vale of Glamorgan Show


----------



## chocko

fernface said:


> Fan of feathers, so reckon the Heron is a really good shot, just a shame about the OOF greenery in the foreground - there is always something isnt there!!


Is this better


----------



## Roger the Dodger

chocko said:


> fernface said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fan of feathers, so reckon the Heron is a really good shot, just a shame about the OOF greenery in the foreground - there is always something isnt there!!
> 
> 
> 
> Is this better
Click to expand...

Lovely shot, Chocko...however, I hate the bu**ers 'cos they keep snatching the fish from the lake at work....


----------



## fernface

chocko said:


> fernface said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fan of feathers, so reckon the Heron is a really good shot, just a shame about the OOF greenery in the foreground - there is always something isnt there!!
> 
> 
> 
> Is this better
Click to expand...

Yep that is a cracker, some nice feather detail there, just a thought but on your original is there any free space on the left for the bird to be "looking in to", think it would improve it even more.


----------



## chocko

fernface said:


> chocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fernface said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fan of feathers, so reckon the Heron is a really good shot, just a shame about the OOF greenery in the foreground - there is always something isnt there!!
> 
> 
> 
> Is this better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep that is a cracker, some nice feather detail there, just a thought but on your original is there any free space on the left for the bird to be "looking in to", think it would improve it even more.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately had to crop as other birds on left hand side.

As you previously stated there is always something

Also took this photo


----------



## spark29uk

chocko said:


> fernface said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fan of feathers, so reckon the Heron is a really good shot, just a shame about the OOF greenery in the foreground - there is always something isnt there!!
> 
> 
> 
> Is this better
Click to expand...

With white subjects in the sun like this, I'd underexpose it and then post process to bring out the shadows. You'll never get the highlights back in bright sunlight. Also, you could have cropped it how you wanted then cloned out the birds - blurred stuff tends to be pretty easy to get rid of.


----------



## chocko

Playing with macro lens and came up with this one


----------



## BASHER

Ok, its not the best photo in the world.

It is for me today though, because the 710 and i will be on this street in turkey tomorrow.










Paul.


----------



## Measch

My fave from the Duxford Airshow last weekend.



MK-1A Spitfire at The Duxford Airshow by Measurez, on Flickr

OK I have 2



Light the Burners! The Duxford Airshow by Measurez, on Flickr

Link to the rest http://flic.kr/s/aHsjC3mBcN

Had a good play with Canon's monster 500mm F4L, much fun:



ME! by Measurez, on Flickr


----------



## webby

nice pictures ..............all i need is the lense then lol


----------



## chocko

I think you also need a camera and a LOT of skill


----------



## webby

chocko said:


> I think you also need a camera and a LOT of skill


o so true :thumbup:


----------



## Measch

Meant to say - 10 points to the person who can identify the watch from that picture!

Thanks 

The unsung hero of the Battle of Britian, not quite as glamourous as the spit but claimed more kills.



Hurricane at The Duxford Airshow by Measurez, on Flickr


----------



## Mutley

Measch said:


> Meant to say - 10 points to the person who can identify the watch from that picture!


Stowa Flieger


----------



## Measch

Mutley said:


> Measch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meant to say - 10 points to the person who can identify the watch from that picture!
> 
> 
> 
> Stowa Flieger
Click to expand...

10 points! Lol.


----------



## kettle13

My best photos are from all round the world.









The Wife....


----------



## Measch

Tornado:



NVR Steam Gala, Tornado. by Measurez, on Flickr

Thanks.


----------



## MattTheBass

Taken on a recent break in the Wye valley.


----------



## chocko

Couple from me


----------



## PilotWatchLover

BondandBigM said:


> I don't know about it being my best photo, I'm pretty useless with a camera but I like this one.


Petronas towers?


----------



## chocko

Took this photo at Cosmeston lake near Cardiff

Is the large fish a Chub or a Rudd?


----------



## Mutley

chocko said:


> Took this photo at Cosmeston lake near Cardiff
> 
> Is the large fish a Chub or a Rudd?


Not a chub, it's hard to tell from the photo but either a roach or a rudd.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Agree with Mutley...it's deffo not a chub...they're longer and chunkier...from the redness of the fins, I'd say rudd.


----------



## Measch

My fave from the BRM day on bourne today:



BRM Day 2012, 1. by Measurez, on Flickr


----------



## Odo

Very crisp! Love the heat haze from the engine 

Here's a recent one from our local park, posted it over on TZ but I like it so thought I'd put it up here as well


----------



## chocko

Took this in Cardiff .


----------



## HappyLad

F-86 Sabre yesterday at Duxford air show. Rest of the set is on Flickr here - http://flic.kr/s/aHsjCtmR2z










quite like how this came out too:


----------



## chocko

F 111 afterburner photo does it for me.

You have taken a lot of great photos in your set


----------



## Measch

Love the 1st Sabre pic, and the V1 is nice too  Good perspective.


----------



## HappyLad

cheers guys


----------



## Roger the Dodger

chocko said:


> Took this in Cardiff .


The 710???????


----------



## chocko

Roger the Dodger said:


> chocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took this in Cardiff .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 710???????
Click to expand...

I wish .it was a big fashion show in the centre of St David's using real fashion models.


----------



## chocko

710










Ha ha


----------



## Roger the Dodger

chocko said:


> 710
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha


----------



## andyclient

*A couple i managed to grab this week on hol in Dorset *


----------



## BASHER

Im no David Bailey but some from Liverpool yesterday.




























these were taken with my galaxy s 2 phone.

Paul.


----------



## no8yogi

my favorite photo is the one I use for my profile pic not overtly religious myself just it came out so well!


----------



## no8yogi

Sorry to DP wont let me edit?

Here are my 3 favorite photos I have ever taken, the cross is in the grounds of sandringham, the misty one is on the Hamble in november 2011 and the last one is of the solent all taken on my iphone!



IMG_0879 by Jorrit and Hillary, on Flickr



IMG_0841 by Jorrit and Hillary, on Flickr



IMG_0844 by Jorrit and Hillary, on Flickr


----------



## fernface

Couple of Red Kite shots, from my living room  , taken yesterday morning during a break in the flaming grey, miserable weather!!



















thanks for looking - Brian


----------



## DMP

recently spend some time at my dads place up in Queensland, came back with these:

Rainbow Lorikeets:




























Scaly-breasted Lorikeets:



















All shots taken with a Sony SLT-a55 camera and Sony 70-200mm/f2.8 lens


----------



## chocko

Couple from last week


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Nice pics as usual, Chocko...I especially like the rose and shadow pic....and to DMP....those little parrots are stunning....such vibrant colours.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

What do you get when you combine some smoke from a bonfire, the sun, and some trees? Had a bonfire at work today, and it just so happened that the wind was in the right direction to blow the smoke through the trees, so some quick shots rattled off....

The smoke source.....










....and some rather atmospheric pics....


----------



## kevwright

Nice pictures


----------



## rodgling

Really like that second one, very nice.



no8yogi said:


> Sorry to DP wont let me edit?
> 
> Here are my 3 favorite photos I have ever taken, the cross is in the grounds of sandringham, the misty one is on the Hamble in november 2011 and the last one is of the solent all taken on my iphone!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0879 by Jorrit and Hillary, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0841 by Jorrit and Hillary, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0844 by Jorrit and Hillary, on Flickr


----------



## PCthug

Got a choice of a few...


----------



## chocko

Best photos on this forum you must be a professional photographer


----------



## PCthug

No, just a hobbyist.

But thanks for compliment 

I have started to do weddings for money. So not sure if that means i am a pro even though i dont earn much.

I mainly try to do portraits for friends on FaceBook...




























but will do anything else too...


----------



## andyclient

I especially like the dandelion one very good


----------



## HappyLad

Top work PCThug.

The sweaty lady is my fave


----------



## bill love

Don't do as much as I'd like to, more of a snapper these days with whatever is at hand. Can we use Instagram on here?

__
http://instagr.am/p/TCFcL5H_Hm/

cheers

b


----------



## chocko

Couple from last week. Can any one identify second bird please ? All I can tell you it was VERY large and had white towards its fingers(end or wings)I thought it was a red kite but it seemed to dark in colour.


----------



## fernface

Difficult to tell from the shot, if it is not a red kite then buzzard would be my vote


----------



## PCthug

I also like to mess around with Photoshop...


----------



## Chromejob

chocko said:


> Couple from last week. Can any one identify second bird please ? All I can tell you it was VERY large and had white towards its fingers(end or wings)I thought it was a red kite but it seemed to dark in colour.


From the shape of the head, can't be a buzzard like I know. Hawk or falcon of some kind. Here in States, usually the wing and tail feather patterns are the easiest tells.

Speaking of mucking about in Photoshop, I did some watch porn to pass the hours today, love how I can do adjustment layers for color balance, levels, contrast/brightness, then clean up dust on the lens or the props. With watches, it's amazing to me how many flawed shots it takes until getting all the elements juuuuust right (particularly crystal and dial reflections).










Strap is the newer Hirsch Lord with leather deployant mechanism. I'm getting to like it, though I wish the leather was genuine gator.


----------



## AVO

Some fantastic work on here. I can't claim the technical merit, but I'll show you one of my favourite places. The Camino de Santiago pilgrimage is incredibly photogenic in all seasons along its 480-mile Spanish route from the French Pyrenees to Galicia. I used my Nokia N8 to save weight, but the results were pleasing.


----------



## AVO

A few more:



















Journey's end!


----------



## AVO

Finally:

This Norwegian pilgrim asked me to photograph her on the Cruz de Ferro, the Camino's high-point. Sun-cream on the lens, I guess, but an Austrian friend said it was an angel.










My forum avatar, that's me taken by a Canadian lady east of Burgos:










And this one, just west of LogroÃ±o, taken by a guy from Coventry.










Happy memories. Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Phillionaire

Great photos Avo. A workmate is looking at doing the pilgrimage trek soonish. Looks enjoyable


----------



## Rampant

Thought I'd share this one which has grown on me a lot since I took it a couple of weeks ago while I was out on my mountainbike...










Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## Dan_B

Some amazing photos on here!! Thought I'd share two of my favourites:


----------



## Chromejob

Wow, Avo. Just wow. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## AVO

David Spalding said:


> Wow, Avo. Just wow. Thanks so much for sharing!


Thank you - that's really nice.

The Camino speaks to my heart more than any place I've ever been. Some of my favourite pictures are of that stony footpath winding ahead forever. But the stunning landscapes and cathedrals are nothing without the people. This tiny chapel is next door to the British-run hostel in Rabanal del Camino, a village in the mountains west of LeÃ³n and Astorga, and is run by three German monks. Every night at Vespers they ask pilgrims to read the Bible text in their own language; so I got to read it in English, and to sing the service with them in Gregorian Chant - I still get goose-bumps when I think of it!


----------



## Dewi Sant

There are so many but these are just a few of my favourites from over the years - not necessarily the best shots, just my faves for one reason or another.

1986 Lombard RAC Rally, Kalle Grundel and the the Fords RS200. The first motorsport shot I ever had published. (Taken on film and scanned from original print)










1990 Le Mans 24 Hours. Nissan R90CP. One of the last years I went to "Le Sarthe" (Taken on film and scanned from original print)










2010 San Marino (Misano) Italy. Valentino Rossi in his last year with the M1 Yamaha before moving to Ducati










Same year - I just like the photo, one of those rare moments when the light was just right










2011 Baden Hall Stafforshire










November 2012, Neil Howard Memorial Stages, Oulton Park










Dewi


----------



## chocko

Great photos love them all.if I had to pick one it would be the 5th


----------



## Roger the Dodger

AVO said:


> Finally:
> 
> This Norwegian pilgrim asked me to photograph her on the Cruz de Ferro, the Camino's high-point. Sun-cream on the lens, I guess, but an Austrian friend said it was an angel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My forum avatar, that's me taken by a Canadian lady east of Burgos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one, just west of LogroÃ±o, taken by a guy from Coventry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy memories. Hope you enjoy them.


Nice to see you in real life AVO....this promps me to say we should resurrect the 'What do you look like ' thread and update it.


----------



## Phillionaire

Great motorsport shots Dewi. Feel free to add something to my "hardware" topic, very curious... :yes:


----------



## PCthug

I appreciate anyone who can do motorsport, its so difficult.

Here are my offerings...

Rossi at Assen a few years ago...



















Scarborough - Oliver's Mount.



















Croft (every time i went it was poor light).


----------



## artistmike

There are some stunning photos in this thread, and I don't really do photography but I was lucky enough to get these two last year around my garden pond :- ....



















and this transitional one that always reminds me of the film Alien.......


----------



## Dewi Sant

PCthug said:


> I appreciate anyone who can do motorsport, its so difficult.
> 
> Here are my offerings...
> 
> Rossi at Assen a few years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scarborough - Oliver's Mount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croft (every time i went it was poor light).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shots. Good composition as a well.
> 
> D


----------



## Roger the Dodger

artistmike said:


> There are some stunning photos in this thread, and I don't really do photography but I was lucky enough to get these two last year around my garden pond :- ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this transitional one that always reminds me of the film Alien.......


Great shots...post them in the bug thread...


----------



## AVO

Roger the Dodger said:


> Nice to see you in real life AVO....this promps me to say we should resurrect the 'What do you look like ' thread and update it.


Roger, do you know of a link to this thread, please? I tried searching but couldn't find it. My "problem" :lol: is that until I see otherwise, I imagine everyone looks like their avatar. So you are an evil little boy, Mach looks like Dan Dare and...sorry, Rotundus! :lol:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

AVO said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you in real life AVO....this promps me to say we should resurrect the 'What do you look like ' thread and update it.
> 
> 
> 
> Roger, do you know of a link to this thread, please? I tried searching but couldn't find it. My "problem" :lol: is that until I see otherwise, I imagine everyone looks like their avatar. So you are an evil little boy, Mach looks like Dan Dare and...sorry, Rotundus! :lol:
Click to expand...

Here you go AVO...this thread runs to a fair few pages...I did have a pic in there when I belonged to the 'ahem' Masons, but since I left, I deleted it. I'll add a new one straight away, which will bump the thread back to the top.


----------



## Raptor

A few of my pics taken over the years, most shot with a Canon AV1

with 50mm f1.8.

These two taken at a auto display



















Solitary climber










Colin Mcrae top and I think Carlos Sainz in the snow taken at

the 1998 Network Q rally GB.


----------



## chocko

Was the petrol cap on the Humber on the back reflector ?


----------



## Raptor

chocko said:


> Was the petrol cap on the Humber on the back reflector ?


I can't honestly remember as it was taken in the

late 90's.


----------



## chocko

Yep Thought It was


----------



## johnbaz

chocko said:


> Yep Thought It was


Hi

Yes, it definitely was, I had one, I had a 1966 model, unfortunately it was smashed to bit by a youth in an escort doing around 60mph, hit us head on :wallbash:

This double exposed pic is the only one I have of it, scanned from a 35mm print..










The wife sustained a ruptured liver in the smash that almost killed her 

Hmm, I missed the post that yours was meant for, the Humber in the other pic was a Super Snipe, my dad had the Snipe that rotted so bad that the boot almost fell off!

John..


----------



## Dirty Habitz

Hello people, I'd like to chip in if I may...

This is probably my best shot, taken May last year;



Canary Wharf edit by DirtyHabitz, on Flickr

I've noticed a few people here from other forums I like to frequent, so they will have seen some of my efforts before.


----------



## Measch

Dirty Habitz said:


> I've noticed a few people here from other forums I like to frequent, so they will have seen some of my efforts before.


Fancy meeting you here Andy! I think we're following each other round the forums 

Anyway, here's my best from my archive rummage yesterday:



Late Mark Spit! by Harry Measures, on Flickr



Sea Fury.. by Harry Measures, on Flickr

Cheers.


----------



## Dirty Habitz

Hi Harry, I noticed some of your work a few days ago, and I see you're still producing enviable high quality images.

I'm loving both of those!

And no, I'm not following you about...............honest haha.


----------



## Measch

Dirty Habitz said:


> Hi Harry, I noticed some of your work a few days ago, and I see you're still producing enviable high quality images.
> 
> I'm loving both of those!
> 
> And no, I'm not following you about...............honest haha.


Thanks Andy... I've not been out with the camera in a while. Was meant to go to a trackday at Cadwell park a few weeks ago but it got snowed off, hence my archive rummage. Was a bummer as I'd just bought a 1.4x TC for it, sods law!

You've got an Orange Monster haven't you?


----------



## Dirty Habitz

Measch said:


> You've got an Orange Monster haven't you?


Yes, I have. I started off just needing a watch for work but it has turned into something much more.

I've found I have this thing for mechanical dive watches and now have another two on the way, one of which is a bit special.

I'll try and get some good pictures to post when they arrive.

I've not had my camera out for some time either, I kinda lost the buzz over the winter. But that'll change with the return of the sun.


----------



## chocko

Pinched of net can't stop looking at it and dreaming










Please remove if not aloud


----------



## Dirty Habitz

That is a fine collection of Omegas. If only eh...?


----------



## Dirty Habitz

Here's another of my favourites, Reggie..



Reggie by DirtyHabitz, on Flickr

And one I took with my iPhone..



iPhone sunset by DirtyHabitz, on Flickr


----------



## Rampant

Captured this one on my HTC Desire HD, so perhaps not the best quality image, although I did try to concentrate on composition to make up for it 










Proof that the tea brewed by Stokes of Lincoln is pure gold. LOL.

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## PCthug

A quick one form yesterdays shoot.

Not sure if this is a bit too saucy for here, so appologise if it is and please delete...


----------



## Dirty Habitz

Ooo hello cheeky :lol:


----------



## Rampant

I do like the metaphor


----------



## AVO

PCthug said:


> A quick one form yesterdays shoot.
> 
> Not sure if this is a bit too saucy for here, so appologise if it is and please delete...


If that's what you do for a living I want to swap jobs! Can you teach French, Spanish and Latin?


----------



## Mutley

Rampant said:


> I do like the metaphor


 :tongue2:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

AVO said:


> PCthug said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick one form yesterdays shoot.
> 
> Not sure if this is a bit too saucy for here, so appologise if it is and please delete...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's what you do for a living I want to swap jobs! Can you teach French, Spanish and Latin?
Click to expand...

Nice shot!.....though not quite what most girlies would regard as 'flicking the bean' :lol:


----------



## PCthug

Its not my living, just a hobby that i like (i wonder why?).

I have plenty more photos like this, nothing too rude though, and will post them if i get the OK from a Mod.


----------



## synchro

Read my signature !!


----------



## Chromejob

Lets stick to your own work, please, not "pinched off the net." Check forum policy about using others' pics.


----------



## BondandBigM

Rampant said:


> Captured this one on my HTC Desire HD, so perhaps not the best quality image, although I did try to concentrate on composition to make up for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof that the tea brewed by Stokes of Lincoln is pure gold. LOL.
> 
> Cheerz
> 
> Mark H


Surprisingly you can get some not bad pictures from these HTC's 

Mine are a bit hit and miss but it's pretty much all I use.










Bill on the mooch :lol: :lol:


----------



## PCthug

David Spalding said:


> Lets stick to your own work, please, not "pinched off the net." Check forum policy about using others' pics.


Not sure who this was aimed at, but i can assure you ALL the photos i post are my OWN work.


----------



## PCthug




----------



## kingkazi

Amazing pics
​


----------



## Measch

A few from the weekend:



NVR Winter Gala... by Harry Measures, on Flickr



The Begginings of my A2 Level exam piece! by Harry Measures, on Flickr


----------



## Dirty Habitz

As I've already said, top work there Harry :thumbsup:


----------



## carlt69

Some lovely pics, keep it up :thumbup:


----------



## artistmike

Just had to show this one... " An angel's kiss "


----------



## Measch

Dirty Habitz said:


> As I've already said, top work there Harry :thumbsup:


Thanks Andy.

A couple from the BBMF hangar today:



BBMF Hangar, line of Rolls-Royces finest! by Harry Measures, on Flickr



BBMF Hangar, Stable Mates. by Harry Measures, on Flickr



BBMF Hangar, Lanc. by Harry Measures, on Flickr


----------



## chocko

One of my best sky photo.what do you think it looks like?

Sorry having trouble with photobucket AGAIN


----------



## chocko

artistmike said:


> Just had to show this one... " An angel's kiss "


IMG]









Best sky shot from me .what do you see?


----------



## carlt69

Not bad for a camera phone


----------



## carlt69

Try again


----------



## bill love

hmm something wrong..


----------



## bill love

Here is one I took one the weekend just gone of the wreck of the



Helvetia at Rhossili Bay.
​









cheers

b

btw perhaps a mod can remove my previous post?


----------



## Measch

Vulcan at Newark Air Museum:



Vulcan XM594 by Harry Measures, on Flickr


----------



## henlex1967

just seeing if i can get a photo on here! What do you think? cheers

s


----------



## henlex1967

has it worked this time?


----------



## chocko

No. Try again


----------



## henlex1967

Thanks Chocko and now? cheers


----------



## Chromejob

henlex1967 said:


> Thanks Chocko and now? cheers


Yes, both times (reading with Tapatalk).


----------



## Phillionaire

henlex1967 said:


> Thanks Chocko and now? cheers


Good job to capture that one. What camera settings were you using? IMHO perhaps just crop it in a bit, the (window frame?) top left tends to draw my eye a bit away from the action.


----------



## Rampant

Phillionaire said:


> henlex1967 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Chocko and now? cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Good job to capture that one. What camera settings were you using? IMHO perhaps just crop it in a bit, the (window frame?) top left tends to draw my eye a bit away from the action.
Click to expand...

That's a cracking photo.

You could also try to rotate the image to get a horizontal horizon before cropping the window frame out.

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## artistmike

With a little bit of fiddling about it looks like this, very nice too ! ...


----------



## henlex1967

Hi thanks for the comments, just a Canon 1000d with a Sigma something or other does everything lens! Taken on a very stormy night in Florida a few years back, i had quite a few with the lightening captured but this one was my favourite. The humidity killed my camera not much after this shot was taken, took a couple of days to dry it out and nurse it back to health. cheers


----------



## henlex1967

Forgot to say thanks for the crop!


----------



## Measch

My best from todays rally:



Flying Fortress Stages Rally. by Harry Measures, on Flickr


----------



## phantom splashback




----------



## Deego

Measch said:


> My best from todays rally:
> 
> 
> 
> Flying Fortress Stages Rally. by Harry Measures, on Flickr


Very nice.. I Would really like to photograph a rally stage , I have done Track days / 4x4 / motor x etc .. Off to look at your flickr page


----------



## Chromejob

henlex1967, I see the problem. one of your posts, the photo was deleted off Photobucket (that's a common problem,... user posts, then 3 weeks later purges the pic, so for years afterward the post is broken, no more pic), the other the image was surrounded by an IMG tag to begin, and img to end. Tapatalk didn't care, but the forum web software didn't present the image. Best to use the image button in the site editor.


----------



## chocko

Couple from today


----------



## artistmike

chocko said:


>


That's a fascinating photo ! ... :thumbup:


----------



## andyclient

One of my daughters ragdolls Nikon D300 60mm Micro Nikkor


----------



## chocko

My best lume shot.


----------



## bill love

Here's one of my latest, taken down at Rhossili Bay










cheers

b


----------



## chocko

Is this a UFO ?


----------



## jaslfc5

Ggloster meteor being taken from imjin base to jetage museum ,just managed to get a few shots off .


----------



## bill love

chocko said:


> Is this a UFO ?


Hmmm very odd, not on the raw image so I guess it must be a digital artifact from post processing :blush2:


----------



## bill love

OK its not a UFO and it's not a an artifact. It is actually a mark/feature on the digital frame in the software, the mark moves when you zoom the frame!

cheers

b


----------



## Roger the Dodger

bill love said:


> OK its not a UFO and it's not a an artifact. It is actually a mark/feature on the digital frame in the software, the mark moves when you zoom the frame!
> 
> cheers
> 
> b


Great shot!


----------



## Mr Cracker




----------



## Edb1984

BondandBigM said:


> I don't know about it being my best photo, I'm pretty useless with a camera but I like this one.




KL Towers by Ð­Ð"Ð'APÐ" Ð'Ð­Ð˜Ð›Ð˜, on Flickr

My take on your shot, Taken with a Medium Format Camera, developed at home and scanned into digital format


----------



## artistmike

A quick shot taken on the beach at Cadgwith yesterday, showing that summer seems to have arrived at last.....


----------



## bill love

Went on a bit of a road trip over the bank holiday, so I grabbed and edited a few snaps on my phone as we went along. Quite pleased with this one 










cheers

b


----------



## chocko

This one taken today .


----------



## andyclient

A few i was quite pleased with from a visit to Arundel castle last week

Bl**dy photobucket took about ten attempts to change the orientation and it still doesn't work Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## andyclient

Apologies again for photobucket being tiresome


----------



## BASHER

saw this little chap doing the okey cokey in cuba!


----------



## chocko

Met this chap on Penarth pier today


----------



## PCthug




----------



## bridgeman

PCthug said:


>


Hell, the weather must be bad in Callender


----------



## PCthug

bridgeman said:


> PCthug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, the weather must be bad in Callender
Click to expand...

It looked hot from where I was stood :yes:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Is that my imagination, or does Zoe look a little chunkier than the last time I saw her...?


----------



## PCthug

Roger the Dodger said:


> Is that my imagination, or does Zoe look a little chunkier than the last time I saw her...?


Possibly.

When I first photographed her she was like this, then she slimmed down a little, now back to where she was.

She still looks great though...


----------



## Delroyb

Here is one of my fave pics I've taken recently. Dempsey Porsche 911 GT3 RSR (997), Le Mans 2013


----------



## bomberman




----------



## ed335d




----------



## sancho1983

This is one of my recent favourites



Finale by the sancho, on Flickr


----------



## pr1uk

Dusty said:


> This is mine its shot with an infra red filter, and was exhibited in an exhibition of Infra red photographs held by the Royal Photographic Society, Last summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kingsley Pond Hampshire, shot in infra red
> 
> Also came 2nd in a competition on the DP review website My link


AMAZING


----------



## Dusty

pr1uk said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is mine its shot with an infra red filter, and was exhibited in an exhibition of Infra red photographs held by the Royal Photographic Society, Last summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kingsley Pond Hampshire, shot in infra red
> 
> Also came 2nd in a competition on the DP review website My link
> 
> 
> 
> AMAZING
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## PCthug




----------



## chocko

Couple of water drops taken today


----------



## chocko

chocko said:


> Couple of water drops taken today


A couple more


----------



## chocko




----------



## chocko

Couple from me


----------



## bowie

great pictures chocko,i have just got photo shop 7 and have not got a clue can you recommend a good book to show you how would have to be easy as I have not got much patience


----------



## chocko

Please clarify what you want a book on


----------



## bowie

photoshop 7


----------



## chocko

Sorry never used photoshop


----------



## YuriLori

Manuel capture on the water drops, or have a system set up?

Just recently been looking up how to do such images.

Really want to give that a go, and some macro snow flakes. Alas i probably sound like every other wanabee


----------



## Measch

Here are a few recent faves from myself:

British GT Rockingham 2014 by Harry Measures, on Flickr

Aviator by Harry Measures, on Flickr

Cheers


----------



## chocko

Couple from me Verry hard to photograph .


----------



## mattjg01

Not that hot at photography, but this is a recent one that I quite like


----------



## Chromejob

bowie said:


> great pictures chocko,i have just got photo shop 7 and have not got a clue can you recommend a good book to show you how would have to be easy as I have not got much patience


Books by Deke McClelland are good, particularly those that have videos and work files.


----------



## spaceslug

chocko said:


> Couple from me Verry hard to photograph .


Nice.


----------



## phil_kod

Dusty said:


> This is mine its shot with an infra red filter, and was exhibited in an exhibition of Infra red photographs held by the Royal Photographic Society, Last summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kingsley Pond Hampshire, shot in infra red
> 
> Also came 2nd in a competition on the DP review website My link


Beautiful!


----------



## Foxdog

PCthug said:


>


Nice, but whats for tea? :thumbup:


----------



## Foxdog

This one of my fave photos, taken in 2012 of my little girl.










:fox:


----------



## chocko

Foxdog said:


> PCthug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, but whats for tea? :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Coq au vin


----------



## mrbarry

Those pictures are a bit over exposed


----------



## blackwatch

chocko said:


> Foxdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCthug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, but whats for tea? :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coq au vin
Click to expand...

Is that the Wife.í ½í¸€


----------



## chocko

Couple from today at Penarth festival


----------



## dobra

Cowes landing stage near the Royal Yacht Squadron, Isle of Wight.










Mike


----------



## chocko

My lume shot


----------



## Romantic Ape

HappyLad said:


> light trails?


 I've always liked long exposure shots. Very nice, man.


----------



## SBryantgb

PCthug said:


>


 did she ever manage to get the fridge door open?


----------



## chocko

Night shot


----------



## bowie

chocko said:


> Night shot


 looks very scary to go in there by yourself


----------



## johnbaz

A selfie when something happened to my eye!!










Another pic of our Moggie..










Artwork (Pan) at work..










Angels





































A squab Woodie in the pear tree..



















John :smile:

A couple from work..














































Lifting a casting from the pit, It comes to us for cleaning and burning..














































John..


----------



## Krispy

johnbaz said:


>


 Really like these two...both seem to have 'captured a moment' :thumbsup:


----------



## johnbaz

Krispy said:


> Really like these two...both seem to have 'captured a moment' :thumbsup:


 Thanks Krispy

I had to throw the feeder in the bin as the Squizzer managed to break the stainless steel wire so that the peanuts fell straight through :wacko:

John :smile:


----------



## Caller.

Some fantastic photo's on here! I took these shots of some owl's a couple of day's ago in my brother in laws garden. If they had been resting on a more 'traditional' tree, we would never have seen them.




























And a couple of shots of the Glasshouse Mountains on a hazy day.


----------



## chocko




----------



## Caller.

Is that ice?


----------



## chocko

I know it's not clear but like this photo


----------



## stairpost

HappyLad said:


> light trails?


 There is something about this I really like.

Great photo.

There are some fantastic photographers on this forum.

I shall enjoy this thread immensely.


----------



## jasonm

I was quite pleased with this one earlier in the year.


----------



## stairpost

jasonm said:


> I was quite pleased with this one earlier in the year.


 That is nice, bleak yet warm. Almost a post nuclear war feel to it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Photo taken from my front garden...










The local Loch...










Looking back towards the village where we live...










These were taken while on a local bike ride...




























This was taken another day on a little used mountain pass I found, as you can see the road was pretty poor..










Mind you the views from up there were rather good...



















:biggrin:


----------



## BlueKnight

The Anagance Valley, near Sussex New-Brunswick. A rider's roller-coster paradise and a good spot to remove the 'chicken strips' off your sidewalls.


----------



## johnbaz

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Photo taken from my front garden...
> 
> 
> 
> The local Loch...
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back towards the village where we live...
> 
> 
> 
> These were taken while on a local bike ride...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken another day on a little used mountain pass I found, as you can see the road was pretty poor..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you the views from up there were rather good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


 WOWSER Mac!!

That's beautiful scenery- Ya jammy bugger!! :notworthy:

John


----------



## Adz

A snap i took to finish a roll of film, just quickly while down at portobello beach in Edinburgh

[IMG alt="url], on Flickr"][/IMG]

[img=https://c5.staticflickr.com/9/8898/17843847924_7885f4519e_k.jpg]Be Nice by chris.bill, on Flickr

Taken with a battered old Nikon F4 and F1.8 50mm ( kodak Tmax 400 )


----------



## Adz

after many many fudgings !!


----------



## ed335d




----------



## chocko

When and where was this good photo taken please?


----------



## taffyman

chocko said:


> When and where was this good photo taken please?


 Barry island H


----------



## ed335d

chocko said:


> When and where was this good photo taken please?


 British GP at Silverstone a couple of weeks ago


----------



## ajdh

Here are a few of mine


----------



## Nobbythesheep

I took this one last week - film, with a wartime Leica and pre-war lens.

I'm delighted with the result!


----------



## Karrusel

Blimey, for a moment I thought it was the bride.....always asleep & with her hand firmly around the purse.

Nice photo by the way.

Alan


----------



## chocko




----------



## vinn

good pix.


----------



## Nobbythesheep

This is a post-war lens from the 50's/60's - Leica and film.


----------



## Nobbythesheep

And a modern Leica camera and lens - film, natch.


----------



## WRENCH

Weeping poppy window. Black Watch Museum Perth Scotland.










Rogart, Sutherland, Scotland










Plus two favourites from my collection.

Boris Murray.










Dane Rowe.


----------



## Nobbythesheep

Nice Autumn shot.. The Rocks - salmon beat - River Wye October 2016.










*1940 Leica 111c, pre-war Leica 3.5/5cm Elmar lens.*


----------



## Nobbythesheep

And another, possibly my best shot this year.










*Usual set-up. Wartime Leica and pre-war lens. Cheapie Fuji film.*


----------



## mitadoc

I usually take photos of watches


----------



## Nobbythesheep

This is a bit different. An early medieval misericord in Ludlow. These are carved underneath the seats of pews so that monks and choristers can have a sit down when the seats are folded up and they are meant to be standing in a long service.

The seat is one solid piece of oak. It probably started off four or five inches thick.










Leica 111c, 3.5/5cm uncoated Elmar - available church light.


----------



## chocko




----------



## Tomh1982

A couple of shots from my favourite photography subject. Unfortunately I don't seem to be getting out much lately due to work :-(

Herringfleet mill on the Suffolk broads.

Herringfleet by Tom Harvey, on Flickr

Dovercourt Lighthouse at low tide

IMG_8492 by Tom Harvey, on Flickr

Cheers T


----------



## Galimbe

Marine club on Dnipro river, Nova Kahovka.


----------



## ChrisQP09

Here is my attempt from a holiday in Sicily a few years back.

https://pasteboard.co/1VllCr9Q7.jpg


----------



## Teg62x

Luss on the shores of Loch Lommond.


----------



## Teg62x

Anstruther by night.


----------



## Teg62x

Lichen on a tree in my garden.


----------



## Sunbeam S7

Havana last year.


----------

